# S/T Tournament Standings



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

21 boats showed up for the fish-off. Here is the day#1 standings.

1- Bryan & Mike 5.66 lbs.
2- Mark & Kenny 4.97
3- Bruce & Fred 4.84
4- Randy & DaleM 3.91
5- Mike & Bill 2.65
6- Pat & Jeff 2.64
7- Chris & Mike 2.51
8- Rainer & Jamie 1.68
9- Marshall & Justin 1.59
10- Jim & Andy 1.55
11- Tom & Shane 1.12
12- Scott & Jerry 1.09
13- Gary & Mark .99
14- John & Bryan .89

6- boats did not weigh in a keeper bass today. I'll post the final results tomorrow afternoon. Weigh - in is at 3:00 Tomorrow at O'Shaugnessy. If your out stop by. We'll award the cash and also will be awarding plaques for 1st. - 3rd. place and Big bass. Mighty Duck- we have your big bass of the year aweard also. Congrats on the 4.20 largemouth. Gonna be cold guys and gals, so dress warm.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

looks like you guys had a decent day good luck tomorrow


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Jerry. I was tough though. The temp. dropped like a rock about 10:00. Hope tomorrow is better. 37 in the morning will be a true test for the guys fishing.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good luck tommorow guys


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on Andy ! Dont let Dale put it to ya on OSR .  I think you guys should have kept the Ranger , that Skeeter has been bad luck so far .  The fishing at OSR should be alot better than it was at Griggs . Good luck every-one , and you 2 Dale .


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like it is still up for grabs. Good luck to all tomorrow. Wear your long-johns...brrrrr.

I'll try to swing by after the kids' football game if I can to see the awards being handed out.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Well O'Shaugnessy wasn't any easier than Griggs. Cold this AM didn't help. 
A total of 50 bass were weighed for the tournament.
Here are the final standings.

1- Bryan & Mike 9 fish total 10.12 Lbs. (Free entry to next years Fish-off)
2- Fred & Bruce 6 fish total 8.89 lbs.
3- Jeff & Pat 7 fish total 8.66 lbs.
4- Dale & Randy 3 fish total 5.39 lbs.
5- Jim & Andy 4 fish total 5.07 lbs.
6- Tom & Shane 4 fish total 5.00 lbs.
7- Kenny & Mark 3 fish total 4.97 lbs.
8- GarryS & Mike 3 fish total 4.87 lbs.
9- Chris & Mike 3 fish total 4.73 lbs.
10-Gary & Mark 2 fish total 2.95 lbs. 
11- Bill & Mike 3 fish total 2.65 lbs.
12- Marshall & Justin 2-fish 2.64 lbs.

BIG BASS AWARD. Chris S. 2.51 Lbs. Largemouth came from Griggs.

BIG BASS OF THE YEAR. John Drake (Mighty Duck) 4.20 LM from Griggs. 

Congrats to all the winners. Thanks to everyone that fished with us this year. We will still be holding Sundays if you want to fish. Garry will be at Griggs next Sunday. Dale & Garry


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to all winners!

Sounds like the key to success is having a dude named "mike" in the boat


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats to all and i plan to get on griggs next yr and get some more tournements under my belt


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

congrads guys


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale , you let me down man !  Fall is when your favorite patterns work best . Andy and Jim , I just dont know what to say . You guys should have been on top .


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## basshateme01 (Aug 19, 2004)

hey hydro we coulda done better if I could have helped my dad any! I had 3 dinks at O'shan, thats it. I agree with you ever since we got the skeeter I have straight sucked. O well maybe we will do better next year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Andy, look at it this way, it's got to get better


----------

